# Blue tan Fuzzies.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have these two beauties from my fuzzy/fuzzcarrier litter born 20/03:

The male, Indigo:



















The female, Sini:



















I thought they were blue fox, but in the last couple of days their white belly has been changing into a more creamish colour, which is just perfect! Since i wanted to get tan fuzzies


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool! I have never seen a blue fuzzy before.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Roland.

I didn't even expect blue in that litter, since i just started to get some tan in the fuzzies :lol: There is blue behind both moms and dad, but as i said, nothing i expected so soon

I try to improve size and type in the fuzzies and then of course, get fuzzies that are not c-diluted. 
The moms for these litters are sisters and first generation mix between pettype fuzzy and sweedish typed standard shorthaired mice.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

My color! They are SO pretty, and very cute as fuzzies go. I like them! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks tiny


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They are so cute!


----------

